# Pampers baby dry 4 vs 4+



## TTC LADY

Does anyone know the difference between the two, as the kg weight size is virtually the same.

Riya sometimes wakes up with a wet PJ in morning and I'm wondering whether switching her to 4+ would be better.

Looked on Pampers website but doesn't explain difference.


----------



## OmarsMum

4+ is a bit longer, so it covers more from the waist. Other than that they'r the same.


----------



## TTC LADY

thanks. That makes sense. Riya's relatively tall for her age, so will give 4+ a go.

Dont know why they don't mention it on the box or website though.


----------



## Blah11

Yep, theyre a little longer. Amelie never made it past size 4 lol


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

i find when Chloe is in a size 4 she has a few leaks and i have to change her alot more frequently but when i put her in 4+ she is fine xxx


----------



## dacosta

blimey didnt know that - i always thought 4+ had a bigger range of size - i often pick them up by mistake sometimes and always wondered what it meant. :)


----------



## RCMC

They are supposed to be more absorbant as well as longer but the same round the waist as size 4s.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh I didnt know that - i am in the 4+ or 5 dilemma atm and tbh fynn is 4+ and Sam 5 but the thought of getting more than one size AAERRRGGHHHH ATm I put them in 5s at night x


----------



## Vicyi

Lex is in size 4+ atm n yeah they are a bit longer. 
I feel really strange putting him in at this age though (11m) as my DD only ever got to 4+ (and 1 pack of 5) and then she was potty trained! :S


----------



## Declans Mummy

I have many issues with pampers, i think they are overpriced for such a rubbish nappy!! :devil:

Anytime i used them on my son from newborn, he leaked, other nappies i used including supermarkets own brands (tesco, sainsburys and boots) i have never had any problems with. 

I have also read many forums that agree pampers have got worse over the years, and that they have made their nappies thinner.


----------

